# Reduced Engine Power



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

On my way to get an oil change in my hatchback, out of nowhere it pops up with a "Reduced Engine Power" pop up and CEL. I didn't get a chance to scan it as I was getting an oil change so that I could get back to work. 

The weirdest part is I had almost 300 miles on this tank of gas so I'm not thinking bad gas. And I was coasting at 50 MPH when it popped up, so it wasn't a throttle issue that I can imagine. And lastly, it didn't hiccup or anything while I was driving. 

The dealership is going to update me on this when they know something but my quick oil change just got a lot longer.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Fireworks234 said:


> On my way to get an oil change in my hatchback, out of nowhere it pops up with a "Reduced Engine Power" pop up and CEL. I didn't get a chance to scan it as I was getting an oil change so that I could get back to work.
> 
> The weirdest part is I had almost 300 miles on this tank of gas so I'm not thinking bad gas. And I was coasting at 50 MPH when it popped up, so it wasn't a throttle issue that I can imagine. And lastly, it didn't hiccup or anything while I was driving.
> 
> The dealership is going to update me on this when they know something but my quick oil change just got a lot longer.


Well it's under warranty and it happened on your way TO the dealer instead of on your way home lol


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Fuel economy has been fluctuating a lot though. I'd thought that was weird. During my last cruise down the highway I was sitting in excess of 50 mpg driving on a flat road, then it dropped to mid 30's and held that for a while and struggled to go above that. Not sure if it kicked on the radiator fan or something but the hvac had been consistent the whole time. Could be sheer coincidence but who knows.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Update: They've let me know that an oil pump flow sensor had failed. They will have another one in tomorrow and I can get it then. Happy days, gotta love that warranty as it will pay for the oil!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Oil pump flow sensor huh? That's a new one. Whatever happened to just a simple oil pressure sensor?


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yep, never heard of such a thing but I'll take the free oil lol


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> Oil pump flow sensor huh? That's a new one. Whatever happened to just a simple oil pressure sensor?


Lots of cars have a variable oil pump for efficiency. At steady cruising speeds it will run low pressure/volume but when you ramp up the boost it will start flowing higher pressure.

I don't know about the turbochargers on Cruze engines (either gasoline or diesel) but there is a good chance the bearings are water-cooled. Probably on the gas engines; maybe on the diesel engines. Lots of manufacturers are doing that to prolong turbocharger life. It really takes a huge burden off the oil because it's usually just the oil that is cooling the turbocharger. At high loads that turbo can get really hot, and it surely increased the temperature of the oil.


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm surprised the turbo doesn't boil the antifreeze.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh it does... for a split second... cooling systems are pressurized because of the boiling.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

-loki- said:


> Oh it does... for a split second... cooling systems are pressurized because of the boiling.


They're pressurized to PREVENT boiling. When you compress a liquid you raise its boiling point. That's why water boils at a lower temp at higher altitude.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

The center section of that turbo is hot... I didnt really write it out correctly @WillL84


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

SONICJIM said:


> I'm surprised the turbo doesn't boil the antifreeze.


Enough coolant is flowing that it wouldn't boil. Standard coolant at a 50/50 ratio with a 15 psi radiator cap can get you a boiling point of 265ºF. If the coolant is entering the turbo at about 180ºF that is enough margin that it can carry away plenty of heat without boiling. 

Water-cooled turbochargers have been around since at least the 1980s, and they work just fine. In fact, they work better because the extra cooling helps the bearings last longer than standard oil cooling.


----------

